# Surplus Army Blazer



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I think these all all diesel? They have the 6.2 engine. If i bought one of these how hard would it be to put a gas engine in? Would it be a bolt on or would it need alot of mods to make it fit?


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

you would for sure have to put in a different ignition. i have a friend with a 6.2 blazer and gets over 20 to the gallon. id leave it in and just plug it in when you need it.


----------



## rak (Apr 24, 2009)

These are 6.2 diesels.

They run a mixed 24 volt system: two 12 volt batteries, two 12 volt alternators. The starter is 24v, the rest is 12 volt. Switching to 12v-only should be simple.

A Chevy gas engine will bolt directly to the transmission. I think you would need to put in different motor mounts. The trans modulator is prob different. It is an easy to reach, external part, with only one bolt to remove.

The 6.2's that come with these are pretty durable, but slow. Not much reason to change out a good one, unless you just want more power.


----------

